# Anyone notice what was listed as new in the latest app release?



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I was half asleep and couldn't see it. I thought I saw something about route re-ordering but havene't noticed anything in the app thats different except for the removal of the tote count after scanning. WTF major assache having to do math to figure out what the tote count should be. I ended up having to back track 2 miles to drop an unscanned pax today! Which I would have caught early if the tote count was displayed!!!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol at first I thought you said unscan passenger


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Last one is app improvements


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I still see the message sayimg I'm logged on


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I wish we could could bring up the stop from the map, instead of having to back out to find the address so we can deliver.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Showa50 said:


> I wish we could could bring up the stop from the map, instead of having to back out to find the address so we can deliver.


I've put that in as a suggestion numerous times


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Seems like the offers are gone even faster now


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Seems like the offers are gone even faster now


Very much the opposite at my warehouse.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix has had offers sitting for quite awhile during the day lately, they are even doing the push notifications without quick success. Wonder if the active driver pool is shrinking or if people just don't want to do 3 hour shifts....
g


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Chicago too, beautiful weather and they bumped up to $22/hr.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

You can always go to account > version info > to see release notes.

Dont know why they hide this shit..


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

3.0.5616.0 now makes you take a picture when you select 'front door' as where you are leaving it.... what a pain. Hopefully, this will cut down on the 'customer didn't receive package' problems (or at least absolve us of it if the package is clearly left in a safe place in the picture.)

Ugh.

g


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

It MAKES you?

Wanna bet "safe location" is going to become the standard selection now? Yeah....


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Not on my phone I don't have anything saying take a picture


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's going to be pretty annoying, I usually don't even take the phone out of the car.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

New version schedules 40 hours a week automatically. No questions asked.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> New version schedules 40 hours a week automatically. No questions asked.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Got another update this morning. Now the question mark is gone from upper right hand corner and it says help. Was the question mark really too difficult for some people? Didn't notice any other changes and still not having to take pictures. Wondering why different areas get different updates.


----------

